# Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?



## Curschten (4. Juli 2009)

*Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

Hi alle zusammen, das Problem is Mein Pc steht unterm Dach in meinem Zimmer und jetzt im Sommer wirds hier drinne schon ma 40°C heiß, Daher wollte ich wissen ob nen Pc sowas wegstecken kann oder es früher doer später bei den Temperaturen auf nen toatalschaden hinausläuft? Ich hab jedenfalls dafür gesorgt das nix dem dierekten Sonnenschein ausgesetzt ist, aber sind die Raumtemperaturen noch ok? und wenn Die Temperaturen ncih ok sind schadet die Hitze dann auch wenn der Pc aus ist?


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

Die Raumtemperaturen an sich machen keinen PC kaputt, nur kann man eben mit warmer Luft nicht so gut kühlen wie mit Kalter Luft 

würde ml mit dem HW Monitor die Temperaturen überwachen


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

Ich frage mich, ob 40 °C auf Dauer nicht eher für dich als für deinen PC bedenklich sind.  :-o 
Was den PC angeht: Nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen ist schon einmal gut, wichtig ist allerdings auch eine vernünftiges Kühlkonzept für das gesamte Gehäuse. Bei einer solchen Raumtemperatur sollte dann auch die Festplatte nach Möglichkeit aktiv gekühlt werden, da sich in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse natürlich noch höhere Temperaturen als im gesamten Raum ergeben.


----------



## Curschten (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Raumtemperaturen an sich machen keinen PC kaputt, nur kann man eben mit warmer Luft nicht so gut kühlen wie mit Kalter Luft
> 
> würde ml mit dem HW Monitor die Temperaturen überwachen




mmh hab mir den mal runtergeladen, laut dem is meine grafikarte auf 59°C und die beiden Cpu Kerne ca. 45°C, aber momentan is mein Pc ja auch ncih ausgelastet und der läuft auch erst ne stunde. muss man mit ndem Programm einige Stunden nen hardware hunriges spiel spielen, damit er die Temperaturen bei großer Aulastung liest? oder wie funktioniert das?

und falls das Programm auch die Temperatur der Festplatte anzeigt weiß ich leider ncih wo das is, bin in dem gebiet eher nen laien, und wie kann cih den wenn die temperturen zu hoch ausfallen für ne bessere kühlung sorgen, außer sofort den raum zu wechseln?


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 04.07.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also 59° bzw 45° sind noch kein Problem, wenn die Hardware ausgelastet ist, sieht das eventuell schon anders aus, da brauchst du auch keine stunden spielen, nen paar Minuten reichen schon aus!

Festplatten arbeiten übrigens Am besten in temperaturbereichen von 40-50° die ganze Festplattenkülerei ist also schwachsinnig!


----------



## Curschten (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

also der festplatte kann generell nix passieren? auch bei auslastung oder so?
ok dann werd cih ma meine hardware was fordern und dann die neuen werte reinstellen


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> also der festplatte kann generell nix passieren? auch bei auslastung oder so?
> ok dann werd cih ma meine hardware was fordern und dann die neuen werte reinstellen


Nix passieren ist auch falsch, die ist aber nicht ganz so anfällig wie die andere hardware


----------



## Atropa (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle zusammen, das Problem is Mein Pc steht unterm Dach in meinem Zimmer und jetzt im Sommer wirds hier drinne schon ma 40°C heiß, Daher wollte ich wissen ob nen Pc sowas wegstecken kann oder es früher doer später bei den Temperaturen auf nen toatalschaden hinausläuft? Ich hab jedenfalls dafür gesorgt das nix dem dierekten Sonnenschein ausgesetzt ist, aber sind die Raumtemperaturen noch ok? und wenn Die Temperaturen ncih ok sind schadet die Hitze dann auch wenn der Pc aus ist?



40 Grad Raumtemperatur ? 

Ich wohne ebenfalls in einer Dachwohnung, Altbau, schlecht isoliert, aber über 29-30 Grad geht hier die Temperaturanzeig nie.

Zu deinem Computer, das mit der direkten Sonneneinstrahlung ist auf jeden fall schon mal sehr nützlich. Zusätzlich würde ich dir ein Programm zum auslesen der Temperaturen empfehlen. Ich benutze dafür Speedfan, was ich meistens nebenher mitlaufen lassen und während dem gamen switche ich dann gelegentlich rein und check die Lage. *g*


----------



## noxious (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Atropa am 04.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich würde ich dir ein Programm zum auslesen der Temperaturen empfehlen. Ich benutze dafür Speedfan, was ich meistens nebenher mitlaufen lassen und während dem gamen switche ich dann gelegentlich rein und check die Lage. *g*


HWMonitor ist da doch besser, wenn man nicht erst rausfinden will, was wo angezeigt wird. Speedfan zeigt von Haus aus (bei mir) nur Temp1,2,3... an.
Wenn man dann keine Ahnung hat steht man blöd da.

Hier siehst du auch, wo die Festplatten sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ganz unten bei HDD)


----------



## Curschten (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

jap 40°C einfach die hölle, wenns wirklcih schlimm is dann is manchma sogar 30-33°C in der nacht, versuch dann ma zu schlafen^^

also jet sahct der mir das die beiden CPU-Kerne um die 55°C sind und meine grafikkarte um die 75°C, noch ok?

und noxious  die beiden Samusung unten sind bei dir die festplatten oder? wenn ja zeigt das programm bei mir keine festplatte an


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

darf ich hier auch kurz mal was einwerfen, ich habe das programm auch gerade mal getestet , ich bekomm mit keinem programm eine grafikkarten temp angezeigt, ist eine 8800GT von Asus, ich habe keine ahnung warum??


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

Bei mir zeigt HW Monitor auch keine Festplatten Temps an, auch kein anderes Programm übrigens, keine Ahnung woran das liegt!


----------



## Peter23 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir zeigt HW Monitor auch keine Festplatten Temps an, auch kein anderes Programm übrigens, keine Ahnung woran das liegt!



Haben deine Festplatten ein Wärmesensor, vermutlich nicht.

Wie soll ein Programm die Wärme anzeigen wenn kein Messgerät vorhanden ist?


----------



## noxious (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> also jet sahct der mir das die beiden CPU-Kerne um die 55°C sind und meine grafikkarte um die 75°C, noch ok?


Unter Last? Dann ist's ok bei der Umgebungstemperatur.



> und noxious  die beiden Samusung unten sind bei dir die festplatten oder? wenn ja zeigt das programm bei mir keine festplatte an


Genau




			
				Memphis11 am 04.07.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich hier auch kurz mal was einwerfen, ich habe das programm auch gerade mal getestet , ich bekomm mit keinem programm eine grafikkarten temp angezeigt, ist eine 8800GT von Asus, ich habe keine ahnung warum??


Vielleicht hat die auch keinen Sensor.
Hast du mal mit einem anderen Programm (GPUZ z.B.) eine Temperatur auslesen können?


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*

habe schon einige programme probiert , ich bekomm keine temp angezeigt, das kann doch nicht sein das eine 8800GT keinen temp sensor hat oder ?
edit:
die frage hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Peter23 am 04.07.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 04.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollten sie afaik aber 

Samsung
HD080HJ
HD321KJ
SP0812C


----------



## pirx (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Atropa am 04.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 40 Grad Raumtemperatur ?
> 
> Ich wohne ebenfalls in einer Dachwohnung, Altbau, schlecht isoliert, aber über 29-30 Grad geht hier die Temperaturanzeig nie.


Ja... wir könnten einen Altbau-Dachwohnungen-Club gründen ^_^

Aber vielleicht lebt er ja auch in einem Gewächshaus? Aktuelle Lage bei mir ist: 28°C aussen und 26°C in der PC-Ecke *schwitz*

Raumtemperaturen von 40°C find ich eigentlich schon grundsätzlich rein "lebenstechnisch" reichlich bedenklich  :-o


----------



## noxious (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Memphis11 am 04.07.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> die frage hat sich erledigt.


Warum jetzt :o


----------



## Curschten (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				pirx am 04.07.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 04.07.2009 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne kein gewächshaus^^, einfach nur nen shceißhaus, oben kommt man vor hitze fast um^^ und unten is es viel zu kalt, schrecklich^^

is ja kein daeurzustand sondern eher so höchst temperatur als cih das Thema hier eröffnet hatte warens 36°C was sich dann innerhalb von 3 stunden auch wieder auf 32°C runtergekühlt hatte, daher 40°C is kein dauerzustand aber ab und zu tritt das eben ein, wenn ne starke hitzewelle is, und ich erkundige mcih natürlich dann ob es bei der max. temperatur , wenn auch eher selten, zu schäden meines Pcs kommen kann, ich denke das leuchtet ein,

aber danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten, mich würde ncoh intressieren ab welcher temperatur es denn  der cpu oder der grafikkarte schaden kann

edit: also ncih zimmertemperatur sondern die der cpu z.B.


----------



## Succer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> aber danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten, mich würde ncoh intressieren ab welcher temperatur es denn  der cpu oder der grafikkarte schaden kann
> 
> edit: also ncih zimmertemperatur sondern die der cpu z.B.


Hängt immer von der Hardware ab, aber ich denke generell kann man so als Richtwerte 90° für die Grafikkarte und 65° für die CPU setzen (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) Zumindest bei der CPU sollte der PC sich aber ausschalten bevor er zu heiß wird!


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Festplatten arbeiten übrigens Am besten in temperaturbereichen von 40-50°


Bei 40 °C Raumtemperatur liegt die Temperatur im Gehäuse höchstwahrscheinlich darüber und dann sind wir durchaus im Grenzbereich dessen, was die Spezifikationen zur Betriebstemperatur verschiedener Hersteller anbelangt, zumal die Nichtbetriebstemperatur nach unten hin wesentlich mehr Spielraum lässt als nach oben - sowohl für Ambient als auch Internal.
Falls du auf die populäre Studie von Eduardo Pinheiro, Wolf-Dietrich Weber and Luiz Andr´e Barroso anspielst, die auf Vergleichswerten von über 100.000 Festplatten basiert, lohnt sich ein Blick auf Abschnitt 3.4/Figure 4. Hier lässt sich erkennen, dass die Fehlerrate ab 45 °C (Internal) signifikant ansteigt und bereits bei 49 °C - lediglich 4° C mehr - doppelt so hoch ist. Zwischen 30-45 °C sind die Fehlerraten geringer. Bei Festplatten mit 3 oder 4 Jahren ist der Bereich zwischen 30 bis 35 °C eindeutig der optimale Temperaturbereich.

Ich weiß nun leider nicht, auf welcher/n Quelle(n) deine Aussage beruht, aber ich finde es bedenklich eine sehr undifferenzierte Aussagen wie


			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> die ganze Festplattenkülerei ist also schwachsinnig!


ohne weitere Erklärung in den Raum zu setzen.


----------



## pirx (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich erkundige mcih natürlich dann ob es bei der max. temperatur , wenn auch eher selten, zu schäden meines Pcs kommen kann, ich denke das leuchtet ein,


Moderne Hardware taktet sich eigentlich runter, bevor sie sich dem Hitzetod hingibt, zumindest sollte sie das. Trotzdem würde ich bei den Zimmertemperaturen für einen grossen luftigen Tower sorgen. Z.B mein letztes HP-Midi-Gehäuse +8800GTS +Soundblaster war  hoffnungslos überfordert mit der Kühlung (trotz WaKü für die CPU).

90°C sind grundsätzlich sicher nicht unbedingt optimal für den Dauerbetrieb... die Meinungen dürften da aber auseinander gehen.


----------



## Memphis11 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				noxious am 04.07.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 04.07.2009 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na ja, hatte gedacht das ich die lösung gefunden hätte, habe rumgegoogelt und was gelesen das bei der neueren Ausus 8800GT nur der Asus SmartDoc funzt, aber da auch das bei mir nicht geht gebe ich auf, dann geht nichts, ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich sonst bisher keine probleme mit der karte habe und übertakten will ich sie auch nicht.
allzulange wird ich sie e´ nicht mehr im einsatz sein, vllt noch ein paar monate .....
edit
scheint ja doch was zu geben, Everest funzt*g*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Raumtemperatur von ca. 40°C bedenklich?*



			
				Curschten am 04.07.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> also jet sahct der mir das die beiden CPU-Kerne um die 55°C sind und meine grafikkarte um die 75°C, noch ok?



bequem



> und noxious  die beiden Samusung unten sind bei dir die festplatten oder? wenn ja zeigt das programm bei mir keine festplatte an





			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir zeigt HW Monitor auch keine Festplatten Temps an, auch kein anderes Programm übrigens, keine Ahnung woran das liegt!



an den festplatten eher nicht (die haben heutzutage alle nen sensor), aber ggf. am controller. abgesehen davon, dass s.m.a.r.t. bei einigen boards im bios deaktiviert sein kann, funktioniert es in raid-modi oder ohne passenden treiber i.d.r. gar nicht. deaktivieren der falschen dienste kann afaik auch probleme machen.

aber solange die festplatten direkt von außen belüftet werden, würde ich mir keine gedanken machen - die erreichen i.d.r. nur wenige grad über lufttemperatur und ein paar wochen mit 50°C wären auch kein problem.





			
				Succer am 04.07.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hängt immer von der Hardware ab, aber ich denke generell kann man so als Richtwerte 90° für die Grafikkarte und 65° für die CPU setzen (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) Zumindest bei der CPU sollte der PC sich aber ausschalten bevor er zu heiß wird!



lange vorher taktet er sich runter. einen pc mit laufendem kühler ohne übertakten zur selbstabschaltung zu bringen ist stellenweise schon schwierig  (bei amd ne ecke leichter)
überhitzte grafikkarten kündigen sich vor permanenten schäden mit grafikfehlern an.


----------

